

Why I Want to Build Lyft for Kazakhstan and Why It Can Fail - armansu
http://nowaternomoon.com/post/75473498077/why-i-want-to-build-lyft-for-kazakhstan-and-why-it-can

======
armansu
Is the 'awesomeness' control across all the drivers the top operational
challenge?

